

A metric for measuring the growing entropy on social news sites. - AlexeyMK
http://tinypaste.com/afdfb
Had this idea right now; in lieu of a formal blog to post this, I'm posting this here.  Would love some feedback (or anyone interested in implementing).
======
AlexeyMK
Had this idea just now. pg's reason for hackernews, from what I understood,
was the decreasing quality of conversation on reddit. It may be interesting to
see if this can be measured and qualified, and what applications this may
have.

The approach should also work on blogs (measure comment quality, etc) and news
sites (cnn.com vs economist.com).

Would love any feedback and anyone interested in implementing.

